# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Miiskin App, help in observing changes in the skin, Miiskin, Copenhagen, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer - Miiskin

miiskin.com/app

----------


## Airicist

Jon Friis Miiskin App at Melanoma Patient Conference 2018

Published on Jul 30, 2018




> Talk at Melanoma Patient Conference UK 2018 about Online Apps by Jon Friis owner of Miiskin App. What do patients use skin apps for and how do they work?

----------


## Airicist

Miiskin - Jon Friis

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> Miiskin is a smart tool for monitoring and tracking your skin and moles with photos at home in between doctor visits in order to identify changes on your skin. The app is Dermatologically Endorsed by the international dermatology accreditation body.

----------


## Airicist

Skin self-examination: How to check your skin at home - skin cancer prevention

Published on Jan 21, 2019




> Checking your entire skin on a regular basis will help you get to know your skin and memorize what it normally looks like. A head-to-toe skin self-examination is recommended by many dermatologists in order to notice any abnormal changes on your skin, which could be a potential skin cancer sign.
> 
> First, we’ll provide you with the right information about what you need before you start with the skin exam. Then, we'll walk you through parts of your body that need to be checked during your skin self-exam. And finally, you will get the advice on what steps to make if you notice any suspicious changes on your skin.
> 
> Remember, all skin cancer types are almost always curable when detected and treated early.
> 
> Find out how a smartphone app can help you monitor your skin in an easy and simple way.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MiiSkin Q&A: The AI app detecting early signs of melanoma"

by Chloe Kent
July 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

What are the 6 warning signs and symptoms of skin cancer? - A video guide by Miiskin

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Nearly all skin cancer types can be cured if caught early. Get to know the warning symptoms and find out what early signs of skin cancer to look out for. 
> 
> This 5-minute video guide will walk you through the most important signs and symptoms of skin cancer and you will learn: 
> 
> 1. What is skin cancer?
> 2. Who gets skin cancer?
> 3. Is skin cancer deadly?
> 
> This video will also show you how to recognize any unusual change in your skin, such as atypical moles or suspicious skin growths by learning about the 6 most important signs of skin cancer:  
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Future Of Work Now: AI-Assisted Skin Imaging"

by Tom Davenport
November 3, 2020

----------

